# Earring Stand and Ringholder



## VisExp (Nov 29, 2008)

I got started making Christmas presents today. Made a couple of ring holders and earring stands. 

I learned how to do the ring holders during a hands on session with Nick Cook that my wood turning club organized this fall. 

The earing stands I made using a jig to drill the holes that I got from CSUSA. 

The spalted sweet gum I got from GaryMcg at a get together at his home earlier this year.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 30, 2008)

Those are real nice Keith.  I like the earing holders, not sure the practicality of a ring holder like that.  Cool looking spalt.


----------



## Nick (Nov 30, 2008)

Keith,
Those are very nice looking stands. Have you tried making any wooden jewelry?
there are a couple of good books out on the process.


----------



## Darley (Nov 30, 2008)

Keith this is awesome you done well, I did one in the middle on the year for my Daugther Birthday early next year and I did my own jig for 24 holes out of corian I took the design from the CSUSA catalogue, this was the easy part now have to find some one to do the Lady crochet hat


----------



## Daniel (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice, I really like the Ring holder. I could make about a half dozen of those just for my wife.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 30, 2008)

Keith,
   nice work! I like the shapes. The ring holders are one of my best sellers at craft shows, they get the ladies to the table at a low starting price point, where I get to work on them to get a pen for the man in their life. I sell 15 +/- each show.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 30, 2008)

Only problem I see with displaying ring holders at a craft show, is explaining to my wife why I want her wedding ring back.


----------



## VisExp (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for the comments everyone.



workinforwood said:


> not sure the practicality of a ring holder like that.


 
I thought that as well Jeff. I never take my wedding ring off. My wife though, thinks they are great. She takes her rings off in the morning and evening to wash her face, and loves having a place to put them.



Nick said:


> Have you tried making any wooden jewelry?


 
Nick I haven't tried making any wooden jewelry yet. I've seen some designs for bracelets that I may try sometime.



oobak said:


> Keith,
> nice work! I like the shapes. The ring holders are one of my best sellers at craft shows, they get the ladies to the table at a low starting price point, where I get to work on them to get a pen for the man in their life. I sell 15 +/- each show.


 
Glen, thanks for the comments. I'm still working on the shapes. I'm not very happy with some of the finials. Still trying to find a shape and diameter that looks right. I'm glad to hear they are good sellers. I'm looking at adding to my product line on my site and offering some other products in addition to the pens.


----------



## arjudy (Nov 30, 2008)

Those are great projects. I do like the ring holder. I just recently made a small bowl about 2" diameter out of leopard wood for my wife to put her rings in when she isn't wearing them.


----------



## ahoiberg (Nov 30, 2008)

good job keith. i made one of the earring stands and made a ring holder on top, two in one! nice work.


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 4, 2008)

Very cool idea.  That gum is quite nice.  I guess you could even turn the ring stands with a longer spindle-ring portion, with a saucer-like base.  I should try that.  My wife takes her engagement ring off at night and keeps her wedding ring on.
Rob


----------

